# Site General > Rainbow Bridge >  I don't know what happened :(

## liv

I just had my first snake loss  :Sad: 

Lindy, my beloved albino radiated ratsnake died. I have no idea why. She had a perfect shed 2 days ago and was acting normal last night. I just went to feed her and knew immediately she was gone........ This is absolutely horrible. I loved her so much. 

My poor baby  :Tears:

----------


## S.I.R.

Very sorry for your loss!  It never gets easier when you lose an animal, but time does help.  You may want to get a necropsy done if you want find the true cause of death.  Again, sorry for your loss.

----------


## liv

> Very sorry for your loss!  It never gets easier when you lose an animal, but time does help.  You may want to get a necropsy done if you want find the true cause of death.  Again, sorry for your loss.


I considered one for a second but then can't imagine someone cutting up my darling... I buried her in my garden instead.

----------


## Southern_Breeder

Im really sorry  :Sad:

----------


## barbie.dragon

My rosy boa passed way a few days ago as well. I feel your pain as she was my snake to pass too. 
Sorry for your loss, I'm sure she's in snake heaven, curled up in a hide eating all the little meeces and ratties

----------

B.O.S Reptiles (09-17-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

Aww liv, I'm so sorry.  :Sad:   *hugs*

----------


## liv

Thanks guys  :Sad:  She was one of my favourites and my go-to gal for hanging out.... I can't believe she is gone just like that.

----------


## Archimedes

I'm so sorry Liv. Sending love and light your way.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Hang in there Ms Liv

While she may not live in the present, she has since gained immortality through your memories of her.  Thus, she'll always be alive to you  :Smile:

----------

_Anya_ (10-06-2013)

----------


## Crazymonkee

So sorry  :Sad:  

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Marrissa

*hugs* I'm sorry for your loss.

----------


## Daybreaker

I'm sorry for your loss  :Sad:  Literally the same thing happened last month with my corn: acting fine then was found passed when I went to feed her too. I'm still upset.

----------


## CrystalRose

I am so very sorry for your loss  :Sad:

----------


## Ms_jojo

IM soooooooooo sorry for your loss.....  :Sad:

----------


## DPBallPythons

I'm so sorry for your loss.  :Sniff:

----------


## liv

Thanks guys <3 This has been a very hard loss as things in my personal life have been pretty rough lately and losing Lindy was like a kick when I'm down. 

I've been considering it for a while, and I have decided to get a tattoo with a quote from the book I got Lindys name from. It has meaning to me beyond this little snake, but losing her only makes it mean more to me and it feels like a fitting time to get it. 

I'll post pics on Tuesday  :Smile:

----------

DooLittle (08-17-2013)

----------


## rabernet

I'm so sorry for your loss! I also lost a very special girl on Friday, with no warning, no perceived illnesses leading up to it, so I understand the hurt, the pain and the confusion.  :Hug:

----------

_liv_ (08-18-2013)

----------


## liv

As sad as it is, it makes me feel better to know other people have lost them suddenly and that sometimes it just happens. I've been beating myself up about doing something wrong when I know that my husbandry was perfect and that it wasn't my fault...... Love you guys!

----------

rabernet (08-18-2013)

----------


## rlditmars

Sorry for your loss Liv.

----------


## valhalha30

> I just had my first snake loss 
> 
> Lindy, my beloved albino radiated ratsnake died. I have no idea why. She had a perfect shed 2 days ago and was acting normal last night. I just went to feed her and knew immediately she was gone........ This is absolutely horrible. I loved her so much. 
> 
> My poor baby



I'm so so so so sorry for your loss.... ironically, I had a tragic snake passing 3 days ago. It never gets easy, and after losing my 2 favorite snakes within 6 months of eachother, I'm questioning whether or not I want to continue owning my snakes. It breaks my heart in tiny pieces everytime I lose one, and I am tired of feeling so shattered. I don't want to part with them, but I'm feeling like a huge failure to them.
I'm sorry again, and I'm sorry for talking about my loss instead of yours, but, I thought I'd vent to someone who could understand how I feel.

----------


## valhalha30

Seeing as though many of us had lost snakes within the same week for no percieved reason, could there be a snake illness that doctors arent keen on? Or perhaps the food source could be tainted with some kind of illness (or worse)?

My snake seized or had a stroke before he died, idk if any of you saw your snake behave that way before they passed.
The strange thing is though, he was fine when I shut off his light, and fine for 2 hours in the morning, and then he seized... he was fine for days, weeks, years, before that, and then all of a sudden, he died.... like whatever hit him, hit him hard or he had pre-existing issues that I never knew about. I'm fearful that if he had an illness, his sister could have it... the vet didnt find anything wrong with him or her.. so idk whats the culprit. i find it suspicious that a lot of snakes died this week for no apparent reason.... I just want answers!!! And I'm sure you all do too!!

----------


## tomluzer

Sorry for your loss. I hope you will be able to get another to make pain a bit less.

----------


## Brooklyn2001

I'm sorry for your loss. I rescued an albino that had a bad ri  and just when I thought she was gonna make it she passed.

----------


## Anya

I'm so sorry, Liv.  :Tears:

----------

